# How to make a 3x3x5 out of two 3x3s?



## rouxsolver293 (Jan 29, 2016)

I saw a video of a 3x3x5 and the guy said it was extended using 2 diansheng 3x3x3s.

I searched for tutorials to make a 3x3x5 but you need a 3x3x4 and spare peices / witeden supercube and i just want to get 2 dianshengs because its cheaper.

Can someone link a tutorial, or tell me how to make one? (I'm planning to get 2 dianshengs)

Thanks!


----------



## 00 (Jan 29, 2016)

They are mass produced now, you can buy them here.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 29, 2016)

Better to make one from a 5x5x5 if you don't want to buy one.


----------



## rouxsolver293 (Jan 29, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> Better to make one from a 5x5x5 if you don't want to buy one.



Hmm, I do have an eastsheen and shengshou 5x5 laying around. 

Do you have a video/ can you tell me the basic steps?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 29, 2016)

rouxsolver293 said:


> Hmm, I do have an eastsheen and shengshou 5x5 laying around.
> 
> Do you have a video/ can you tell me the basic steps?


I don't have a video of the construction but I have a (very old) demo- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC22ZxaPGT0 . It's a case of using plastic sheet and cutting down areas of the 5x5x5 to allow movement. I used Eastsheen 5x5x5s to make a batch of these. I prefer this techniques since you don't interfere with the mechanism or have to partially create a new one as you do using Rubik's Cubes. It is quite a long process to be honest and takes a bit of practice to get right. The cubies are also larger.


----------

